# Itchy belly and boobs..



## Somanynames

Ok not sure how far I am now.. Long story short took 3 preg test. All positive. Dr said I was 6w according to my period. Baby didn't show up on ultra sound. So I go back in two weeks. I could be any whr from 4-6.. Idk.. 


*Sore boosums*
Itchy belly, achy itchy boobs..
No clue what's going on.
Why does this happen. They don't look bigger..
But my nips are dark and I'm getting the ugliest stretch marks... Ughhhh


----------



## edgybeautyx

Somanynames said:


> Ok not sure how far I am now.. Long story short took 3 preg test. All positive. Dr said I was 6w according to my period. Baby didn't show up on ultra sound. So I go back in two weeks. I could be any whr from 4-6.. Idk..
> 
> 
> *Sore boosums*
> Itchy belly, achy itchy boobs..
> No clue what's going on.
> Why does this happen. They don't look bigger..
> But my nips are dark and I'm getting the ugliest stretch marks... Ughhhh

I have the exact same thing my boobs are also very hot! and itchy as well as my stomach. i am 5 weeks 6 days today. and i always had tiny stretch marks on my sides and boobs due to i use to be thicker when i younger lost that lol but now they are very noticeable now! my nips finally stopped being sore but are on/off i have notice them darker and my areloas change daily.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Thats weird that you have those symptoms but could be at most 6 weeks...most of the time those things dont happen for a minute,Like I just started getting itchy all over from stretching and all that good stuff:wacko: theres nothing you can really do except hope it doesnt get worse as your pregnancy progresses lol:flower:


----------



## edgybeautyx

MUM0FTW0 said:


> That seems weird that you have those symptoms but could be t most 6 weeks...most of the time those things dont happen for a while! Like I just started getting itchy all over from stretching and all that good stuff:wacko: theres nothing you can really do except home it doesnt get worse as your pregnancy progresses lol:flower:

I would be 6 weeks tomorrow.. it's not serve just mild itching sometimes on boobs and stomach. everything for me it's coming quick and doubles 0.o


----------



## MUM0FTW0

edgybeautyx said:


> MUM0FTW0 said:
> 
> 
> Thats weird that you have those symptoms but could be at most 6 weeks...most of the time those things dont happen for a minute.. Like I just started getting itchy all over from stretching and all that good stuff:wacko: theres nothing you can really do except hope it doesnt get worse as your pregnancy progresses lol:flower:
> 
> I would be 6 weeks tomorrow.. it's not serve just mild itching sometimes on boobs and stomach. everything for me it's coming quick and doubles 0.oClick to expand...

Thats different,she said the baby wasnt even on the ultrasound.


----------



## edgybeautyx

MUM0FTW0 said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUM0FTW0 said:
> 
> 
> Thats weird that you have those symptoms but could be at most 6 weeks...most of the time those things dont happen for a minute.. Like I just started getting itchy all over from stretching and all that good stuff:wacko: theres nothing you can really do except hope it doesnt get worse as your pregnancy progresses lol:flower:
> 
> I would be 6 weeks tomorrow.. it's not serve just mild itching sometimes on boobs and stomach. everything for me it's coming quick and doubles 0.oClick to expand...
> 
> Thats different,she said the baby wasnt even on the ultrasound.Click to expand...

Every pregnancy is different with everyone skin itches due to stretching. i am very petite and serve bloating and weight new for my body. my hips even became wider. everyone is different


----------



## fl00b

eeek try not to itch, you don't want stretch marks! i had itchy boobs really early on, it stopped for a bit and now it's back with a vengance :cry:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Deleted


----------

